# Montana type outfitter tent



## Hooty (Jul 23, 2009)

Anybody ever own or sleep in one of these?  I need new accomodations at my new deer lease and I definetly don't want another camper.  I've done plenty of backpacking and tent camping over the years but never in anything this big or heavy duty.  I already own all the other pieces of gear that I will need to go inside.  I like the idea of being able to put a wood burning stove inside.  They are a little expensive and I haven't found any used ones for sale so it might be out of the question anyways.  What do you think?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 25, 2009)

I camped in one for about 3 years when I had a lease near Statesboro. 

I will try to post some pix.

Mine had a floor so I didn't opt for a stove inside. I was pretty close to the farmer's house as you can see in the pix (if I can find them) so I had water and electricity.

When I moved to my new club near Sandersville, I opted for a camper.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's some pix. I started out pretty simple. I bought this tent from K-Mart in 1999. I couldn't afford a canvas wall tent and this big enough for me. I had learned the hard way that any tent needs a rain fly over it.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 25, 2009)

Then I moved up again. I bought this tent on line for maybe $50. The sides were nylon and the roof canvas. It was not a good tent. It lasted a year maybe. One thing I learned that in addition to a fly/canopy arrangement, was the benefit of a good floor. I made it out of 3/8" plywood and 2x4s. The bad thing was that snakes like to live under the floor but we were able to reach an accommodation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2009)

Have you considered a GP Medium army tent? You can get them fairly reasonably.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GP-Medium-16-x-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 25, 2009)

Then I was able to get a canvas wall tent. I also bought a bigger tarp for my canopy frame so I could have sides. This worked our really well in that having the sides extending down kept the rain out better.  If you do a google search for "canvas wall tents" you should find a lot of sources. Most are in the far west and shipping will be pretty pricey.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 25, 2009)

A GP Medium Army tent isn't a bad idea. I looked at one but it was in rough shape. I seem to recall a GP Small as well, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Hooty (Jul 25, 2009)

I looked at the GP mediums but they are way too big.  I don't want anything that is that difficult to set up or takes up that much room to store.  The military tents are also dark green with no windows so I'm afraid they would be awfully dark even during the daytime.  If I could see one in person I'd consider I guess.  I'm a pretty good carpenter and I've been thinking about building an 8'x12' cabin in panels.  That way I could build it at home and then stack it in the back of my truck and haul it to deer camp and set it up.  If I change leases I could take it apart, move it, and re-assemble it in a day.  I built a tower stand this way and it worked pretty well.

Hey Swampfox, is that a climbing stand on the back of your bike?  How does that work for you?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 25, 2009)

*Hooty*

No, it's a camo boat cushion I used in a ladder stand back when I had that lease.

However, with the frame on my bike I did manage to transport an original Summit steel framed climber. I still have it and it is still going strong. 

Getting back to my canvas wall tent, I found the particulars on it. I bought it in 2003 from Reliable Tent & Awning in Billings, Montana, 406-252-4689. I bought a 9x12' Cascade that was a "hot deal" for $299. It had two half dollar size vinyl patches on the vinyl floor. I paid $41 shipping.  They were good people to deal with. I spent another $140 buying the plywood and pressure treated 2x4s to build the floor.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 26, 2009)

The GP medium takes about 7-10 young healthy men to set up. You may want to look into surplus command tents, they are smaller have two rooms and I think windows in some models. The officers always stayed in these while I was in the Corp.

Last season I used this old early 80's Coleman canvas wall tent that a co-worker gave me. The roof was mildewed bad so my wife sewed a $25 piece of outdoor furniture fabric from Wal-Mart over the remains of the original roof. We then set it up and painted the sides with Thompsons water sealer she only started leaking the last couple of weekends at deer camp and that was after being set up for three months straight. This year I have an old camper I am dragging up there so the tent will be re treated with water sealer and set up as the guest quarters.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have spent a lot of time in canvas tents including ones made by Montana.  For long term use you can't beat a canvas tent.  You may also want to look at Panther Primitive Tents.  I currently have a P.P. Trapers Tent and a P.P. Wall tent with fly and dinning fly.  I use both tents during hunting season for long term camps.  A wood subfloor is a big help here in Georgia because of ground moisture.  Make sure you order your tent with stove pipe panel and stove panel in the floor.  I highly recommend either Montana and Panther Primitive.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 30, 2009)

choctawlb has one i have stayed in it before it is great. Send him a pm for more info.


----------



## badkarma (Jul 30, 2009)

We stayed in a big one while in Colorado.  A small army surplus 'sheepherder' stove kept it hot inside.  This was the first time I had seen one and it was awesome.  This is probably bigger than you want, but you get the idea.  It had no floor, but for permenant use you could even build an elevated deck inside for a solid floor.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 31, 2009)

That's the way to go.


----------



## yellowhammer (Jul 31, 2009)

*Sheepherder`s tents*

There was one on here a year or two ago for sale for $800.That`s a steal.Check the archives,as it was on for a good while.The tent alone costs that or more,with no poles.Outfitters usually pack`em in and cut poles.I think it had a stove with it.Tent,stove,and pole kit is around $3K,depending on size.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2009)

I just ordered a 14x16 wall tent from www.walltentshop.com for 610$ including shipping.  If you are going to pack it in you will have to cut poles and it is easy to make a frame if you are not and don't want to buy the internal frame.  I am welding up some wood stoves identical to a Cylinder Stove for the tent.  I'll post some pics when I get done.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 1, 2009)

deadend said:


> I just ordered a 14x16 wall tent from www.walltentshop.com for 610$ including shipping.  If you are going to pack it in you will have to cut poles and it is easy to make a frame if you are not and don't want to buy the internal frame.  I am welding up some wood stoves identical to a Cylinder Stove for the tent.  I'll post some pics when I get done.



looking forward to pic's of the tent and wood stove your building......


----------



## deadend (Aug 14, 2009)

Got the tent in yesterday and so far I am impressed with the quality.  I'll try to set it up next week and take pics.  Got the stove 95% done yesterday and pics will come tomorrow.


----------



## cgn526 (Aug 14, 2009)

We used a GP Small for years. We built a plywood platform at first, but in the later years we just used a large tarp for a floor. With a Buddy heater it was good down to the upper 20's. It was pretty dark in there, though. I used to put that tent up by myself all the time. We just used a center pole. I learned to stake down one side, put up the pole at an angle, stake down the other side, straighten the pole, stake and tighten the guy wires. It took me about an hour.


----------



## deadend (Aug 14, 2009)

Got the stove fired up for testing.  It needs a few tweaks to the baffle and vent and a coat of stove paint but so far so good.

Will boil water in about 10 minutes with softwoods (didn't have any oak with me to test) and the top surface stays around 750 degrees at the hot spot created by the baffle.


----------



## badkarma (Aug 18, 2009)

that is a great looking stove.  The sheepherder stove I show above breaks down into a few pieces and costs around $75 I think, but doesn't have near as big a cooking surface.  Is that an old tank?  Man, I wish I knew how to weld.


----------

